# what will taking klonopin and GABA do ?



## jjyiss (May 6, 2006)

will taking GABA enhance the effect of klonopin?? i bought gaba in the past at http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=112


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

No.


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

I don't think GABA can enter the brain.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

workman said:


> I don't think GABA can enter the brain.


 :agree GABA doesn't cross the blood/brain barrier, so taking it does nothing, other than waste money.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Phenibut is the only substance i know that can make gaba cross the blood brain barrier. 

Do not take this stuff with a benzo, there are no studies about doing that and you might hurt yourself.


----------



## jjyiss (May 6, 2006)

This is an interesting question about GABA and Picamilon. I have also read that GABA does not easily cross the blood-brain barrier. GABA is formed in the brain from glutamate with the aid of Vitamin B-6 (pyridoxine). While it does not cross the blood-brain barrier easily, it still does cross it. Taking a larger dose of GABA definitely increases the amount in the brain. I know this from personal experience and from many people who have used it. GABA can put me right to sleep in the middle of the day if I take enough. This is not placebo effect. GABA is inexpensive enough to allow for taking higher doses.

Picamilon is a combination of GABA and Vitamin B-3 (niacin). These two substances are chemically combined to form a third substance with different properties than either of the components. The niacin increases circulation within the brain and, since it crosses the blood-brain barrier easily, also helps GABA cross the barrier. It is an interesting combination. In smaller doses Picamilon produces a calming effect but in higher doses it acts as a stimulant. This does not mimic the effects of either GABA or niacin. The dose of Picamilon is smaller than if one were to take enough GABA to be effective. Picamilon is significantly more expensive than GABA, even in the lower dose.

http://www.tinnitusformula.com/qtimes/2 ... barry.aspx

http://www.uniquenutrition.net/shop/item.asp?itemid=268

50 grams for $50 bucks. and all you need is like 100mg per day or so, so it will last a long long time. i read somewhere else that taking niacin (b3 vitamin) along with GABA isn't the same thing as picamilon. i do have picamilon wheni bought it at bulknutrition in the past, never got around to using it much, they don't sell it no more there though. i need to figure out how much is 50mg now... hmm..


----------

